
We Can Do It!: Silicon Valley Help Sought as Pentagon Fights Cyber-Attacks - shahryc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-23/silicon-valley-s-help-sought-as-pentagon-fights-cyber-attacks
======
gjolund
"Sorry about hacking your companies and forcing billions of dollars of
development work to protect your sensitive information from your own
government, but now we need your help."

Fuck you. Fuck your policies. Fuck your secrets.

------
shahryc
"We Can Do It!" is an American wartime propaganda poster produced by J. Howard
Miller in 1943 for Westinghouse Electric as an inspirational image to boost
worker morale."
\---[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Do_It](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Do_It)!

